# Where did the sex go?



## kerry5 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have been with my husband for almost 3 years, married for almost one. We have a lot in common, and really are best friends. The first year we were dating, the sex was great. We would have sex almost every day of the week, sometimes more than once a day, and it was always very creative and fun. But somewhere along the second year the sex disappeared. First it dwindled down to once of twice a month, and now we haven't had sex in 2 months - not even on Valentine's Day or my birthday! I look the same as I did when we first got together, although he has gained a little weight. But I am still very much attracted to him! Everything else in our relationship works really well - he is very supportive, we have the same sense of humor and laugh all the time, we still go out on date nights, and we don't have and serious arguments, just run of the mill I-took-out-the-trash-last-time-why-can't-you-do-it kind. I just don't know why he has stopped showing any interest in sex with me. He masturbates regularly, just doesn't want to have sex. He tells me that he loves me all the time, sends me texts and e-mails throughout the day just to say hi, and I still feel really close to him. And I am still eager to have sex, and let him know all the time. But my confidence has slipped, so I don't initiate anymore because I don't want to be rejected. What is going on here? I am worried about what will happen when/if we have a baby. What could be causing his lack of interest?


----------



## Macca86 (Mar 9, 2010)

I know that story, like me except its been together for 5 married for 3.

You say you are afraid to initiate because you dont want to be rejected, have you tried and been rejected previously? 

Or 

just assume that because he has not presumably iniated sex that he will just reject you?

In my situation I just wish that my wife would 'seduce' me like old times, rather than 'well, i am naked, come here lets get it over with' which has virtually no appeal at all. Just like women, men like the whole seduction romance thing, try it, you never know what might happen?


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Yup, eventually if your ALWAYS chasing you get sick of it..you need it to be both ways....marriage is better when both parties do their best to keep things fresh and initiate


----------

